
Brazil’s Digital Backlash - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/opinion/brazils-digital-backlash.html
======
ericmo
> Having emerged from authoritarian rule just 30 years ago, Brazilians are
> especially sensitive to encroachments on their basic freedoms, including
> digital ones.

Actually, I'd say most people don't care.

> For a while, the country looked to be a progressive voice for digital
> freedom. No one expected Brazil to become a leader in cyber surveillance and
> censorship.

President Dilma Rousseff has used her influence to get "Marco Civil da
Internet" approved in Congress. Most people who backed this project thought it
would probably not be approved because ISPs have lobbied against it.

